# beer bottle cap table



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

i am saveing al beer bottle caps to do a top of a table, but does any one have advice or suggestions or even pics from ones they have done?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Check here.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=328330


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

sweet thanks


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

*bottle caps*

I think I have two gallon bags oc capps you can have. I'll look tonight.

When I did mine, I also cut out the six pack cardboard sides, and laminated them into the top.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

sweet thanks


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

i had some tables on here but i think they removed my post. you can also go on ebay and buy caps if you are in a hurry.


----------



## southerntexas (Jun 1, 2013)

I saw a pretty cool one once where someone used old pennies and covered the top with clear epoxy so it would be smooth and protected.


----------

